# Military Watches



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello again,

I belive we were talking about what makes a military watch ? and who supplies the British armed forces now?

If I join up will I get issued a nice watch?









I wonder if Roy's compter has been launched out of the window! I know haw much fun they can be when things go pear shaped.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

CWC supply the armed forces.

Check here for military standards : http://206.67.55.7/Mod664Iss2/index.html


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

You know I feel so ripped off! I served in the US Marine Corps and nobody ever gave me a watch! I had to buy a cheepy Timex quartz military watch at the PX for $10.00!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That amazes me. Considering the hugely visible presence of the amount of American equipment and facilities around all military activities, and they don't issue a watch to their personnel, sounds really mean in an odd way.

I certainly believe you, but that does seem very skimpy.

What about when assigned to a mission?

I suppose if the British army didn't do it then why should the Americans be any different.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nope me neither...Served with the Royal Engineers. Never got a watch. Never knew anyone that did. Maybe they were special issue or perhaps this is something from days gone by.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Things may very well be different in the rest of the armed forces. The US Marine Corps usually have cast offs from the Army. Except for adopting the most ferocious weapons years before the Army, we were fairly low tech. We slept in shelter halves from the Korean War, and I was even issued a sidearm manufactured in 1946!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Held a firearms certificate, and shot most pistols, and many rifles, before my current Clay Pigeon Shooting. Currently shoot 32" Miroku O/U trap gun.

Had a 1911 ACP Colt auto, all steel. Superb handgun, and accurate. Better in my opinion to the more modern Gold Cup. Also had a British version of the 1911 in .455. I think the idea of the 0.455 was that we could use .45 and .455 ammo, but the .45's couldn't use our .455. Never understood the barmy idea of that. We also had a Webley .455 revolver, which was a right beast, and some said was made for stopping Zulus in mid air! Did you use the Girand gas rifle? My impression of that was that it was a superp weapon, as was the M1 carbine. The Lee Enfield Mark 11 No. 4, was a great rifle for us in it's day, and greatly underated. A good one made an excellent sniper's rifle, and the bolt action could be worked with surprising speed with a bit of intense practice.

I'm still of the opinion that one of the best military watches is the plain CWC quartz, with battery hatch. I think the battery hatch is a great idea. You always carry a spare battery, and it's changed in a minute tops.

It's also a very tough watch. There's even a seal round the battery hatch cap. I think it has to be about the best watch for the military. It's also an excellent size, and not too big to get knocked about a lot.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

HI,

I LIKE MY MARATHON NAVIGATORS WATCH (S. STEEL NOT, THE PLASTIC COMPOSITE ONE) AS ISSUED TO U.S.A.F. THAT HAS A BATTERY HATCH, AND THE FEATURE THAT MADE ME BUY IT. THE TRASER ILLUMINATION ON THE HANDS AND INDICES WITCH WILL GLOW CONTINUOUSLY FOR THE NEXT 20 YEARS.LIKE A TRASER/LUMINOX WATCH.

THE ONLY DRAW BACK WITH MILITARY WATCHES ARE THE CRYSTALS WICH ARE ACRYLIC SO THE CAN'T SHATTER LIKE GLASS BUT SCRATCH EASY,THOUGH THEY CAN BE POLISHED.

MIKE..


----------

